# Maven realer Classpath?



## Hodor (17. Okt 2012)

Hi, 

ich suche eine Möglichkeit den realen Classpath meines Mavenprojektes in Java auszulesen:

Zurzeit bekomme ich nur folgende Ausgabe:

"/C:/Program Files/eclipse 3.7/plugins/org.eclipse.m2e.maven.runtime_1.0.200.20111228-1245/jars/plexus-classworlds-2.4.jar"

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit Maven an den "richtigen" Classpath zu gelangen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## maki (17. Okt 2012)

Aus einem Maven Plugin oder was meinst du genau?


----------



## Hodor (17. Okt 2012)

Ja... ich soll im Classpath nach dateien suchen (xml oder js etc.), damit diese importiert und im Projekt genutzt werden können.

Danke


----------



## hexx (17. Okt 2012)

Von welchem Classpath sprichst du denn genau? CompileClasspath, TestClasspath, den Classpath unter dem dein Plugin ausgeführt wird... _Den einen_ Classpath gibt es in Maven nicht.

Aus den Quellen vorhandener Plugins kann man aber viel lernen:

[Apache-SVN] Contents of /maven/plugins/trunk/maven-compiler-plugin/src/main/java/org/apache/maven/plugin/AbstractCompilerMojo.java

https://svn.codehaus.org/mojo/trunk...odehaus/mojo/openjpa/AbstractOpenJpaMojo.java


----------

